# The rough rough draft of my Essay



## Edward (Nov 22, 2009)

Still needs a closing. Don't flame me, I'm just sharing my work.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Rubik's cube is a 3-dimensional puzzle invented by Hungarian professor and sculptor Ernő Rubik. It has 6 independently turning sides, each with there own face color stickers. The main premise of the puzzle is to get one solid face on each side. Its simple design, yet extremely complex challenge made it one of the biggest selling puzzle game in history. There also many variations to the standard 3x3x3 Rubik's cube, such as the 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 2x2x2, and Square 1 just to name a few.
The Rubik's cube was a product of necessity. During the mid-seventies, Ernő Rubik sought to find a better way for his students to understand 3-Dimensional objects. He officially invented and patented the “Magic Cube” in 1974. In 1977 the test models were sold at German toy shops. In 1979, the “Magic cube” was featured and was starting to be sold around Paris, New York, London, and Nuremberg. During It's final transition to the west, the company who owned the rights to produce the cube changed the name from “Magic Cube” to “Rubik's cube”.

The puzzle has a rather simple mechanism. 21 interlocking pieces called “cubies” surround a fixed, 6 axis core. This mechanism allows free rotation of each face. Them stickers of most cubes that can bought at stores today are laminate stickers that wear out ofer time, unlike the original stickers that were put on the 1980's versions. Also unlike the 1980's version, many changes to the cubies themselves have been changed. The centers of the 6 axis core have been rounded, and the pieces have been slightly rounded, to allow smoother movement. It has also been made lighter for safetey reasons. Those who are faster at solving will usually use whats called a “Diy cube”. The exact creator of diy cubes is unknown, but now there are many variations stemming from the original. Diy cubes have the same mechanism as original rubiks cubes, except tey use whats called a “screw spring structure”. Inside of the 6 axis core, are screws which can be adjusted to the users preference. These cubes cannot be bought in in stores, and must be online. The most notable shop for Diy cubes online is CubeForYou.com, wich carries almost all types of Diy puzzles.

Those who have mastered the puzzle, and strive to get faster are called speedsolvers. Speedsolving is defined by those who do it as “Anyone who tries to solve the puzzle as fast as they possibly can.”. The community of speedsolvers is incredibly large, and world wide. Competitions are held all around the world to see who can get the fastest time on the puzzle they are solving. Currently, the fastest official time for solving a 3x3 rubiks cube is 7.08 seconds, set by Erik Akkersijk. All official competitions are goverened by the World Cubing Association. The WCA keeps record of all participants in any official competion. The WCA also governs how puzzles are scrambled, wether or not the solve is legitimate, etc. 

There are many methods for solving the Rubik;s cube. The most well known is the one taught by the book “You can do the cube”, called LBL. This method solves all of the bottom edge stickers. Then it solves the entire bottom side. Next it uses simple algorithms to sovle the middle layer, and uses other algorithms to solve the top layer. Another popular method is one created by Jessica Fridrich, called the Fridrich method, or CFOP. This method combines the second and third step of the LBL method, and also combines the last step into only 2 algorithms. This method as used to set the world record, and is highly regarded as one of the fastest methods. Other notable methods such as Petrus (created by Lars Petrus) and the Roux method (created by Gilles Roux) are also very fast, and are used by speedcubers today.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Logan (Nov 22, 2009)

Akkers*d*ijk

among other spelling/grammar errors.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 22, 2009)

there->their
ofer->over
DIY
they
Rubik's
was it created by Jiri or Jessica?


----------



## dannyz0r (Nov 22, 2009)

Wait for stefan.. so many spelling errors.


----------



## Edward (Nov 22, 2009)

Does " rough rough" draft mean anything?

I'll be sure to correct all of the errors. This is going to be graded you know.


----------



## ChrisBird (Nov 22, 2009)

Edward said:


> Does " rough rough" draft mean anything?
> 
> I'll be sure to correct all of the errors. This is going to be graded you know.



Usually rough drafts are not shown to the public.
You usually correct it as much as you can before asking others for help based on the fact you don't want to look bad in the public eye (among other reasons.)

If you did look it over, and didn't find some of these obvious spelling/grammatical errors, one begins to wonder what did you find when editing.


----------



## dannyz0r (Nov 22, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Does " rough rough" draft mean anything?
> ...



Adding on to that. If it really is a rough of a rough it really shouldn't be up.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 22, 2009)

I would point out more grammatical errors but this is my favourite..

"many changes to the cubies themselves have been changed"


----------



## Edward (Nov 22, 2009)

Grammatical and spelling errors aside, what do you guys think about it?


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 22, 2009)

couldn't you at least fix obvious spelling and grammar errors before posting it?


----------



## dannyz0r (Nov 22, 2009)

It's alright but why not go for some details on the other methods. Even if Fridrich is the most widely used the others don't deserve less attention.


----------



## ChrisBird (Nov 22, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> couldn't you at least fix obvious spelling and grammar errors before posting it?



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 22, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> couldn't you at least fix obvious spelling and grammar errors before posting it?



..


----------



## (X) (Nov 22, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> couldn't you at least fix obvious spelling and grammar errors before posting it?



Yeah! I quote you too, kasamsocool


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 22, 2009)

You're using way too much cuber lingo and your teacher isn't gonna have a damn clue what you're talking about for about 2/3 of the essay.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 22, 2009)

This is easily one of the best essays I've ever seen. It brought tears to my eyes about halfway through. Would buy from again, A+++


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 22, 2009)

Aside from the sea of grammatical errors...

Everything's too vague. You can't just assume that the readers will know what you're referring to when you say "first step' or 'diy.'

"...unlike the original stickers that were put on the 1980's versions."

What if they don't know what the original stickers were like?

"Those who are faster at solving will usually use whats called a 'Diy cube'."

First, a LOT of fast people use store-bought cubes. Even with the word 'usually', it gives the readers the idea that DIY's always make you faster. Also, you should explain that "DIY" stands for "do it yourself."

"Those who have mastered the puzzle, and strive to get faster are called speedsolvers. Speedsolving is defined by those who do it as 'Anyone who tries to solve the puzzle as fast as they possibly can.'"

So a speedsolver is a master. Also, a speedsolver is someone who solves as fast as possible. That's a huge contradiction.

Change your paragraph about different methods. Explain what LBL stands for; it will give a clearer idea of how the method works. Also, LBL does not always start with a cross. Instead of explaining things about algorithms and stuff, you can just explain that it solves one layer at a time. Explain what CFOP stands for, and explain Petrus and Roux more.


----------



## Overtime (Nov 23, 2009)

Ed brought up a lot of good points, to which I would like to add

When Explaining something to someone treat them like you were explaining it to a 10 year old.

When talking about DIYs result in faster times, i'd suggest moving it to the speedsolver paragraph because having a DIY aids their speed.

I think the DIY inventor portion is unnecessary because DIY was probably started to make it cheaper because you would have to put it together removing the convenience of the cube be assembled for you. 

Acronyms are bad. if you are going to use acronyms say the meaning first and then follow up with your acronym.


> The most well known is the one taught by the book “You can do the cube”, called Layer By Layer, or LBL.


But because this is a rather short paper where you don't go into depth on the methods I'd nix using acronyms all together.

You could also reword some of your sentences to make them more concise


> The most well known is the one taught by the book “You can do the cube”, called LBL.
> 
> Layer By Layer is the most well known method because it is featured in the book You Can Do The Cube.
> -OR-Layer By Layer is the most well known method, it is featured in the book You Can Do The Cube.



Give the other methods some time in the lime light also, featuring Friedrich is kinda unfair although it is popular.

Interviews and quoting people is the golden road to an A. Seeing as how some method inventors post around here (i'm assuming they are who they say they are.) you could easily get a response to a set of simple interview questions.

I'd also suggest when mentioning the WCA going into the different variations of cube solving such as Blind or FMC.

Parentheses are also bad to use, commas are more widely accepted. Parentheses indicate commentary by the author while commas are a pause to indicate additional information.

Explain what a method is. Something as simple as "Speedsolvers use methods to solve cubes, a method is a means to consistently solve a cube." It is concise and ties your previous paragraph into your current one. Also note the trade off between ease of learning and speed.

You can probably split off the sizes of cubes into it's own paragraph because when Rubik's Cube is mentioned people immediately jump to seeing a 3x3 in their mind. then blow their mind by saying it could be bigger or smaller than just a 3x3. Going all the way up to a 7x7, to as small a a 2x2.

Try to make your paper into an outline and try to have 3-5 main bullet points with 4-6 subpoints. Your main bullet points will be the topics of your paper and the sub points will be what you will discuss relating to those main bullet points. This will probably aid you greatly.

Best of luck.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Nov 23, 2009)

I absolutely hate the term rough draft. It gives you a careless frame of mind (in my experience). Calling it the first draft is much better. In a first draft you are obligated to, at the very least, review your work and correct spelling and grammar mistakes.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Nov 23, 2009)

I think you are missing a little introduction to your essay topic


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 23, 2009)

Serious question, do you just completely ignore spell check? I'm rereading this and I'm just struggling to understand how you can just ignore a spell-check on your word processor and your browser so many times.


----------



## tkcube1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Is this for school? If so this might not be the best idea because 1. Alot of people wont know what you are talking about, and 2. Your putting yourself at the risk of being made fun of alot for "playing" with rubiks cubes.


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

tkcube1 said:


> Is this for school? If so this might not be the best idea because 1. *Alot of people wont know what you are talking about,* and 2.* Your putting yourself at the risk of being made fun of alot for "playing" with rubiks cubes*.



1. Im working on that.
2. Currently home schooled.


----------



## tkcube1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Ohhhhh so you won't be like reading this aloud to a bunch of people that go to your school. Nice.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Fix spelling errors before posting. Before the days of spell-check, it would be acceptable to have a draft that contains spelling errors. But not even going through those before posting, it's and indication to us that you don't value our time.

"It has 6 independently turning sides, each with there own face color stickers. " This is a sloppy sentence. 

"Its simple design, yet extremely complex challenge made it one of the biggest selling puzzle game in history." I think you need an extra comma.

"In 1979, the “Magic cube” was featured " Featured where?

"The puzzle has a rather simple mechanism." Is it? 

"It has also been made lighter for safetey reasons. " Really? Were people dying due to cube/head trauma?

"Those who are faster at solving will usually use whats called a “Diy cube”." Capitlize DIY.

"The exact creator of diy cubes is unknown" DIY isn't an invention, it's just a business model where people can do it themselves.

"These cubes cannot be bought in in stores, and must be online. " You sure? Or is this a US-centric statement? Also, the Sudoku cubes were DIY and sold in stores.

"The most notable shop for Diy cubes online is CubeForYou.com" Umm...rubiks.com has DIY. I'm guessing they have more traffic that Cube4you.

"Those who have mastered the puzzle, and strive to get faster are called speedsolvers." Really? I thought they were speedcubers.

"Speedsolving is defined by those who do it as “Anyone who tries to solve the puzzle as fast as they possibly can.”. " Sloppy sentence. 

"The community of speedsolvers is incredibly large, and world wide." Incredibly large? It's a few thousand people. 

"All official competitions are goverened by the World Cubing Association." Nope.

"The most well known is the one taught by the book “You can do the cube”, called LBL." There are many techniques that are LBL. I'm guessing the method included with the cube itself is more well known.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 23, 2009)

MUCH editing needs to be made. First, I noticed that it is almost repeticious. For example, you use the word "mechanism" way too much. Change some of those to "structure" or something else. Also, you you already stated that the design or mechanism is simple. No need to say it again in the 3rd paragraph. Fix that sentence and make it say something else.

I think you should make this more "meaty". Add some more things or elaborate more on some of the subjects. Some more explanations need to be added too. The other posters explained what those explanations should be. For example, explain and elaborate on algorithims.

And, in my opinion, some parts sounded too casual. The 1st paragragh ended on "just to name a few." That sounds too casual. Obviously, fix that part to make it sound more sophisticated and other parts also.

Too be honest, this whole essay looks and sounds sloppy. It's too jumbled up and doesn't move smoothly. Your teacher or instructor is going to read this and not know what the hell they just read when they finish.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 23, 2009)

I refuse to comment. No. I'm leaving now.


----------



## blah (Nov 23, 2009)

English is my third language.

You fail.


----------



## Thomas09 (Nov 23, 2009)

When you have to write a report on something, to have to assume that it's the first time someone has heard of it and knows nothing about it. So don't say things like LBL or DIY. Use their full names.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Nov 23, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> was it created by Jiri or Jessica?



i think it was Jiri, but don't trust me


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 23, 2009)

I have to agree with Shelley on this one. Do your own homework - thread closed.


----------

